# swapping a d282 into a IHC 606



## thomp86540 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have an IHC 606 that I picked up, has a rod thru the side of block, I also have a d282 engine that came out of a 560, My understanding is the d236, and d282 or the same block, has anyone tried making this swap, and or there any major concerns.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

hi thomp and welcome to the forum. i put a 282 in my 606 many years ago and it works perfectly, it was a direct fit but i did use the pump and injectors from the 606 as the 560 only ran at 1800 rpm and the 606 needs 2100 rpm to get up to pto speed, also used the flywheel and clutch assembly off the 606. good luck......dieselman.


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

yes he's rite, there's a rpm tag on the pump, check that


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

Some have timing marks on the back, some only on the front.
#1 cyl is in front, u dont need to pull the valve cover and feel the rockers 
just line up the marks , these are pre chamber motors , they are a bit cold blloded to start.
Use glow plugs 20 seconds on 20 off, times three.
Also if you do use either use a ruber hose with cork to intake and only spray while (during) cranking


----------



## thomp86540 (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks very much for your help, I,m in the middle of spring cleanup as soon asthis is complete I will start the engine swap, I think this should be a Fun project


----------



## plb739 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have had a 706 with a 282 for 35 years. I have rebuilt it once. I can tell you from to throw the ether can away. It will get spoiled to it and will require it every start. Mine got so bad I had to take the intake cover off and spray into it. Get the glows in good shape and they will work every time.


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

*282 diesel parts*

I have some 282 parts cheap in Buffalo NY.
Crank and block that need machined, water pump,
Think i still have the heads etc also.


----------



## sawmandan (Feb 6, 2014)

fixou812 said:


> I have some 282 parts cheap in Buffalo NY.
> Crank and block that need machined, water pump,
> Think i still have the heads etc also.


HI Fixou812 I am interested in the 282 parts you have. can you contact me at 630-215-5749 or email me at [email protected] Thanks, Dan Nicholson


----------

